# Yunque says HI !! :) (pictures)



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello guys. I haven't post for a while. Things are going great with my pups. Yunque is almost 7 months and is such a happy boy. He is doing very good in the potty training department. I am having so much fun watching them play, RLH, wrestle and just being cute. Yunque is getting used to the pony tail since his bangs are very, very long. Here are some recent pictures so enjoy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oH MY GOODNESS! yay pics!!!! Adorable! I LOVE Ache's head tilt in the last pic!! ha ha

Wow, Yunque's coat is gorgeous!! so thick and such BRIGHT vibrant color! I don't think I've ever seen a hav keep their color so well!!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was just going to say everything that Tammy just did.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Tammy. His face is lighter but his body coat is keeping the color nicely... Let's see how it changes. Always a surprise...


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What beautiful pups you have!! love their coloring!!! Looks like they like posing for the camera perfectly!! Is that your little chahuahua?? Very sweet!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Evelyn. That is my chihuahua girl. She is almost 8 y/o. Yunque is still trying to win her heart. haha She is not sure yet.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Your babies are all beautiful. Love the photo where the 2 of them look like they are dancing!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics Tere. We always like more pics.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

the gang looks great!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, they are all darling


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

My gosh - all three are just adorable!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally some pictures of your gang! They all look great and your boy has really grown. Nice to hear they are all getting alone together.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Thanks, Tammy. His face is lighter but his body coat is keeping the color nicely... Let's see how it changes. Always a surprise...


 Does he have Pillow Talk in his lines? Your dogie family all look so happy and I noticed all the great toys!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope you are all going to Laurie's next Saturday. I can't wait to meet them in person!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Does he have Pillow Talk in his lines? Your dogie family all look so happy and I noticed all the great toys!


His dad is On the Rocks Blue Temptation... There are some Pillowtalks in there.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beau's mom said:


> I hope you are all going to Laurie's next Saturday. I can't wait to meet them in person!!


Lorraine, see you next Saturday !! We'll be there. FUN, FUN.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Lorraine, see you next Saturday !! We'll be there. FUN, FUN.


SO JEALOUS!!!!! :frusty:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Such great photos! Oh, how he has grown! And so much pretty hair! Love your avatar photo too - arms FULL of fur kids! Oh, I want to go to Laurie's and see all the Havs and moms and dads....Whaaaaaaaaa :Cry:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Such great photos! Oh, how he has grown! And so much pretty hair! Love your avatar photo too - arms FULL of fur kids! Oh, I want to go to Laurie's and see all the Havs and moms and dads....Whaaaaaaaaa :Cry:


oh me TOO Linda!! so much so that I am torturing myself looking at airfare! lol


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> oh me TOO Linda!! so much so that I am torturing myself looking at airfare! lol


hahaha Come over, Tammy and Linda !!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

shimpli said:


> hahaha Come over, Tammy and Linda !!!


seriously!! lol I am looking at airfare right now! LOL
If I could stay for longer than one day, I think I totally would come over!
Next time plan it during a break, like summer.... or something! lol
I've never been to the east coast before!! although, pretty sure my family would have me commited if I flew over by myself, with Tillie, and left them all at HOME! lol


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful! love the pony tails!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Your boys are beautiful. Can't wait to see them next week. (and you, too)


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you!! 
See you on Saturday, Michele.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Love the head tilt pic! Adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww. Wow.Yunque has kept his wonderful color! So cute.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww Yunque, can't wait to meet you on Saturday!

Great pictures Tere.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks!!!
Prepare your camera, Julie!!! See you on Saturday!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are so adorable, Tere! In one picture Yunque looks bigger than Ache but in the other she looks bigger! Which is it??? I love his color and markings and Ache is just as beautiful as ever!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Kathie. Ache is still the bigger one. She weights more too. ( 12.6 lbs vs 10 lbs) He is just 6 months so he's getting there...


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so hoping that the sun comes out on Saturday! I'd just love to give Ache and Yunque a big hug!!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Me too, Lorraine. SUN !!!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

shimpli said:


> Hello guys. I haven't post for a while. Things are going great with my pups. Yunque is almost 7 months and is such a happy boy. He is doing very good in the potty training department. I am having so much fun watching them play, RLH, wrestle and just being cute. Yunque is getting used to the pony tail since his bangs are very, very long. Here are some recent pictures so enjoy.


They are so adorable! Love that head tilt!!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*All i could say is WOW all three are beautiful,i love the pictures*


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love! Love! Love all head tilts! Love that red! Pretty pictures! Glad you came back.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yunque just keeps getting cuter and cuter!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you, guys. Yunque and Ache send kisses.


----------

